# Ordered a 2019 kenevo and wondering about spring weight



## largeextracheese (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey all. I will be receiving my new Kenevo next week with the ohlins ttx. The spring that comes with it seems too soft for me at 540 lbs. I'm 260 without gear. I've looked at all the spring calcs and they are anywhere from 700 to 1000 lbs. I'm running a 600lb spring on my vpp downhill bike for reference. It doesn't look like ohlins has any heavier springs available. Can I use any other brands springs? Any info would be appreciated. Excited for my first E bike.


----------

